
Is Apple's iBeacon at risk of a tragedy of the commons?  - amazedsaint
http://www.theguardian.com/media-network/2014/may/02/ibeacons-tragedy-commons-marketers
======
harrystone
>There's a very real danger of businesses clamouring to deliver cheap, quick
experiences using iBeacon technology without putting much thought behind them.

There's no way this won't turn into the ow-my-balls of advertising.

